# Schwinn Phantom Tanks



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there a way to determine the difference between an original &
a reproduction  chrome phantom tank ?


----------



## rhenning (Dec 4, 2012)

The easiest is if it looks like it is new it is a reproduction.  Roger


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2012)

rhenning said:


> The easiest is if it looks like it is new it is a reproduction.  Roger




Roger…if an original phantom fender was to be rechromed to like new condition , there are those that
would be able to determine that it was an original fender  that has been rechromed & not a repo. They
would know what to look for.  For instance , I would think that original fender braces were never chromed ,
 I'm guessing , but an expert on Schwinns would know what to  look for.
 I was wondering if this can apply to the phantom chrome tanks. 
 I have an old Schwinn chrome tank , but I don't remember what bike it came from or if it's original or not.
That is the reason for my inquiries.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 4, 2012)

I always hear that the stamped details in the tank are not as defined on the repops. I'm sure this would be pretty obvious if seen side by side but might not be as easy if you haven't got a reference.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I always hear that the stamped details in the tank are not as defined on the repops. I'm sure this would be pretty obvious if seen side by side but might not be as easy if you haven't got a reference.




Would an original phantom tank have a stamped number or markings inside the tank. I have a '54
Black Phantom & also an extra Phantom tank . Both look the same.

(extra tank not for sale) it's for a pending project !


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm no expert, but the repops I've seen have vinyl Schwinn gold lettering on black background. Also, the inner bracing for the screws was heavier and or was tapped instead of using a screw clip to thread in screws. Unless NOS, the originals will have some rust, dents, wear.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I'm no expert, but the repops I've seen have vinyl Schwinn gold lettering on black background. Also, the inner bracing for the screws was heavier and or was tapped instead of using a screw clip to thread in screws. Unless NOS, the originals will have some rust, dents, wear.




On my '54 Phantom tank the chrome is shiny in some spots & is pitted in other parts with dents &
slight rust here & there. Also the inside bracing is heavier. I've noticed that the markings on the
frame , the "decals" are thinner on the original in the sense that they don't appear to be vinyl but
more like they were imprinted. The pin stripes are painted . The other tank , the chrome feels
somewhat thinner , & even though the chrome is faded…it is too uniform in looking old.
I feel like my "original" tank is trying hard not to show it's age. And my other "repo" is trying
hard to look old & vintage !


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have both. I'll try to get some pics up in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn


----------

